# What ethnicity/heritage are you?



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm all English if you trace back my family tree as far as it goes, but I recently had my DNA analysed by these people

BritainsDNA

which identified that my genetic inheritance comes from the African sub-continent up through Europe in a pretty broad manner.

In other words, I am as are most (but not all) people of 'European' origin :- a mongrel :lol:


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Russian
Irish
Swedish
Polish
German
French 
and
Roman


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Cant tell you percentage but I'm German, Irish, Italian, Scottish, Mexican and American from what I've been told. My dad was adopted so we just had what was written on his adoption papers to go off of. He's Canadian born though. So yup I'm a mutt haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I couldn't tell you the percentage of most, but I am primarily German, with some random Scandinavian (primarily Swedish and Norwegian), and 12.5% Syrian. My great-grandfather was from Syria. My family doesn't have any Syrian traditions we do or anything. Most of my mom's family looks very German/Scandinavian. Even my grandpa, who was Syrian/Norwegian only had thick dark hair and slightly olive skin. 

However, one of my mom's brothers (only one. The other one could be photoshopped into a picture of Germans from the early 1900s and blend right in) has very dark skin with very dark hair that's thicker and curlier. My mom and other brother have fairer skin and my mom was born with blonde hair and my uncle with light brown. 

Same with my brothers. Myself and one have fairer skin and were born blonde and blue eyed (though I now have hazel) with thinner hair and just less of it. Our younger brother has thick, dark, wavy hair with darker skin and started shaving when he was like 9 or 10. 

I do tan like a beast though. I know the exact date of the last time I had what is considered a "normal" sunburn. It was in June 2008 and I can't remember the last time before that.

Genetics are weird.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure on percentage but my family's roots are English, Irish, German, Italian and Native American. My I believe great Grandmother was 100 percent Cherokee Indian.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

English, Scottish, some from Switzerland (Swiss??), and 1/8 native American from my moms side. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

My great gma was 100% native American. Chickasaw I think. Or Blackfoot Cherokee I don't remember. On my dads side we are related to princess cornblossom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

We also traced our lines back to John Paul jones of Scotland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Primarily Irish and Norwegian. I tan easily though, and rarely burn, so no idea what led to that, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My mother's mother is Scottish and Irish and her father is English. (Grandma's maiden name is Scott!) Our family settled the Cayman Island's in the late 1600's and early 1700's. My grandparents came to the States in the 1920's and we still have a bunch living in the islands. 

My father's father is from Slavonia and listed his nationality as Croatian. My great grandfather is German, my great grandmother is Hungarian.

My one American grandparent is mostly German as her maternal grandparents were from Germany. LOL the grandparent I know the least about is the American one!

Hubby is a Cajun boy. The Cajuns are actually made up of French, Spanish, German, Italian, Austrian and Swiss. Hubby's family mostly traces to French and some German.  I am a genealogist and love tracing our family.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in Australia because of a convict on my dad's side who stole a handerkerchief, so England (I even know what city because of his last name) so I'm partly English.

The other part of me is Scottish. My great grandmother was a Campbell of Argyle and her line can be traced right back through the Campbell clan.

My dad tried to convince me that we are related to Odin, the Norse king of the gods because of our surname but I didn't believe him for some reason :lol:

My great-grandfather was also Italian.

I usually identify as Australian because, although much of my extended family is in the UK, here is my home. If asked, I say that I am from the UK.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Half Afrikaans, half Norwegian.
Strange that those two people who lived on opposite ends of the world even met.
I'm am incredibly lucky and proud of my heritage, although having family at different poles is not easy.


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

German,scotish,from my dads side and Asian,scandanavia from my mom it's a weird mix


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Greek/Turkish/French/Egyptian/Irish/Scottish/Jewish  Cultural melting pot right here.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Scottish and German, mostly. a bit of Welsh. But in America at least 4 generations, so I call myself American.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

English, but great great grandparents were Irish on mother's side.


----------



## KeepCalmAndTrotOn (Oct 31, 2012)

We are all mutts!


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I don't know what I am. My grandmother is big into geneology and I'm sure that I could ask her and find out. I know that I'm of European decent, but that's all I've ever been told. I really don't care, I just tell people I'm an all-American white girl if it comes up


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

i couldn't tell you percentage. but im SPANIARD, with a hint of Apache and Irish. my mom is half Irish and half Spaniard and my dad Spaniard with some Apache and Portuguese i believe not much but a little bit.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm mostly Irish with some Scottish. 
Does it matter? Hell yeah! I'm just as ignorant and crazy as my heritage suggests! :-D


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm about 45% German from my moms side and 5% french; however, my dads side is anyone's guess. :lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL good mix going on with everyone! I love genealogy and was digging in it last night. Way too much fun when dirt falls out that people want to kick under the rug!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Polish and Tennessee hill jack. Yeah I got the best of everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Primarly Latvian and Polish.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Surely I'm not the only Latina here?

I'm Puerto Rican.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I could say I was English if I went on US lines of where you're 'English' side came from but my english is actually a mix of French and Norwegian which makes me Celtic/Anglo Saxon so I'm like everyone else - a mongrel!!!
Europeans moved around so much in pre-history and even more modern history
Those of you with American Indian blood may have read Thor Heyerdahls works on anthropology, he studied the American Indian quite a lot and did his expeditions using crafts built to ancient specifications to prove how people travelled across seas in those days. He found two distinct types - the ones that had crossed the Bering Straits at about the same time as the last american horses went in the opposite direction and into Mongolia and Russia and another 'type' that he saw had strong similarities to people from the areas around Egypt


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I could say I was English if I went on US lines of where you're 'English' side came from but my english is actually a mix of French and Norwegian which makes me Celtic/Anglo Saxon so I'm like everyone else - a mongrel!!!
> Europeans moved around so much in pre-history and even more modern history
> Those of you with American Indian blood may have read Thor Heyerdahls works on anthropology, he studied the American Indian quite a lot and did his expeditions using crafts built to ancient specifications to prove how people travelled across seas in those days. He found two distinct types - the ones that had crossed the Bering Straits at about the same time as the last american horses went in the opposite direction and into Mongolia and Russia and another 'type' that he saw had strong similarities to people from the areas around Egypt



Ooh how interesting. Does subsequent DNA research bear that out? Or did the study involve DNA?


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Surely I'm not the only Latina here?
> 
> I'm Puerto Rican.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm close, my mom is Nicaraguan and my dad is Lebanese. I'm fluent in both Arabic and Spanish


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Other than a French great great Grandmother, I am entirely English.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My dad was Croatian & my mom's parents immigrated from Austria although she was born in Canada. That's all I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

KeepCalmAndTrotOn said:


> We are all mutts!


Yep! Especially with travel so close at hand these days, people can go all over the world very easily.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We have traced our Roots to an area in the Mountains near Austria

So I guess my Roots are Hillbilly European :lol:


.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a mutt too. Primarily German, Irish & Danish. My great grandmother was Danish, my great grandfather called her the "great dane"....I've heard several stories about how mad it made her. I remember thinking it was so funny that she had a great dane named Lady that was old & grouchy...the resemblance was certainly there lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Ooh how interesting. Does subsequent DNA research bear that out? Or did the study involve DNA?


 Most of it is written in his book American Indians in the Pacific which he wrote in c1952 around his Kon Tiki Expedition time - he did several of these voyages to prove that ancient man could in fact do these journeys across seas
It was before the days of DNA and his theories based on traditions and facial types etc
I'm not sure if any DNA work has ever been done
Its interesting that when Cortez landed there were notes made in his records of much lighter skinned brown haired people amongst the dark skinned black haired majority and even in their own religion Quetzalcoat was a light skinned God - very different to themselves.
I think there is also some thinking that the Vikings actually made it to American shores.
If you want some interesting reading to while away those long snow filled days then Heyerdahl is facinating stuff


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

As most of you know I am Jewish but my father was not. He was directly descended from William Penn. with a little native american and Irish I think thrown in.
I only identify as Jewish and though I am proud of my fathers side of the family. I basically only claim my mothers. 
Her fathers family resided in Amsterdam for over 350 years until WW2. So I am an Ashekenazi Jew. Shalom


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm mostly German with a little Swedish. 

The really weird thing is, I hate German and Swedish food. My grandma was full German and always used to make these fancy German shortbread cookies because they were her favorite dessert. They were GROSS. Tasted like cardboard. I don't like Swedish meatballs, either.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am 1/4 Veitnamese (grandfather met my grandmother when he was over fighting the veitnam war), 1/8 Irish, 1/8 German and 1/2 something very pale xD What does that look like?

Dark brown haired, blue eyed, pasty, freckled midget (4'11) with completely asian build including my height, round face, high cheekbones, wide nose, and slight features but with giant eyes in comparison to my head XD I'm definitely...unique. haha. And lets not forget that I'm a Texan so I've got that typical Texan swang with a little of my Dad's veitnamese accent in it. I'm also fluent in spanish except for the accent barrier...apparently a veitexan (what everone calls it) accent doesnt mix well with Spanish!

Like the above poster though, I'm really not a fan of veitnamese food which is a shame since our home staple is fish and rice...I'd rather authentic Mexican food!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My Mom & Dad are both Canadian, my moms side is Irish, Scottish, English, AND Welsh... I remember meeting my Great-Grandmother when I was very very little, she has a very very harsh Scottish accent. My cousin still lives in Ireland, can't wait to go there, she rides in show jumping too!!

My Dad's side is mainly English, although his dad (my Papa) is from Saskatchewan and was adopted... he doesn't want to know anything about his true family, but his sister has told me he is Aboriginal and belonged to a tribe there.... so I am very interested to research more into that as I think the traditions are very neat.

So yup I am a muttle-muck of Irish, Scottish, Welsh, English and possibly Aboriginal :lol:


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

English through and through, my family used to be rich back before the whole Queen Marry, Elizabeth Protastent catholic thing where they lost all there money because they would change faith. Our family maybe not direct used to own a lot of the estates and manor houses that the national trust now own, including Lyme park where Pride and prejudice was set, (Lyme Park, House and Garden - Visitor information - National Trust). When we where little and went to visit some of these places we would pretend that we still owned in and pick out our bed rooms ect we were little and on benefits at this point so the houses were magical and the idea of our family giving them up was unfathomable. We are also distantly related to Queen Elizabeth the 2nd and Henry the eighth and some others royals and important figures in English history. Okay brag over now.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Mostly English, a bit of Irish, and 1/16th Cherokee Indian.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Polish
Ukrainian
Czech 
don't know if there's more, but I'm for sure 80% polish


----------



## Seelie (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm 35% Gwich'in 15% Dog Rib and I think 50% German though I don't know my grandfathers heritage on my mothers side so I can't say that for sure. My father was mostly Gwich'in with a bit of Dog Rib and my mother's mother is German sooo yeah


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

1/2 Filipino/Apache

1/2 Irish/Slovak

My daughter is like eight things, and my son is five.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Italian, Irish, French, English.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My dad was adopted so we don't know his family history. 

As far as I'm concerned, and maybe it's because I live abroad, i'm 100% proudly Canadian. I will watch any and all sports if a maple leaf is involved


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm Swedish/Norwegian from my mom (mostly Swedish - I have a hard time keeping it straight but one of my mom's parents was pure Swedish, then the other was half Norwegian/half Swedish) and English (really old English though, like 1700's English)/German on my dad's side. 

I identify with the Scandinavian side on my family though, look Scandinavian, and the health issues/oddities I've been gifted with are all ones that have apparently been traced to the Scandahoo-vee lol 'ness'...so I guess we can just say that my English/German side doesn't matter...right? haha


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> I identify with the Scandinavian side on my family though, look Scandinavian, and *the health issues/oddities I've been gifted with* are all ones that have apparently been traced to the Scandahoo-vee lol 'ness'...so I guess we can just say that my English/German side doesn't matter...right? haha


I was just wondering if one of your "oddities" is that you have a pouch?...:rofl:


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Greek! I'm about 50% percent Greek but youd think i was 100% looking at me, other half is a mixture of French and Irish. My grandfather on my dads side immigrated (emigrated? Can never remember which is which!) over to America and shortened our last name. I kind of wish he hadn't shortened it because it roughly translated meant 'Land of the King' ! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm Mennonite,(not an old order one either) so I'm not really from anywhere, unless u follow the migratory path they took from the 1600's then I'd be dutch, german, russian, canadian, with a hint of paraguayan lol, as for now ill just say I'm 100% canadian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I am...

Persian
Black
White
Cherokee
Dominican
Russian

People tend to think I'm either straight Latina or Indian. :-| I kinda have "white" facial features with tan skin and dark hair then there's the black butt and big ol Persian hips. One of my sisters looks straight black and the other is light skinned even though we are full sisters. I'm right in the middle.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> I am...
> 
> Persian
> Black
> ...


Lol that's epic. One of the fun things about interracial relationships, you never know who you're kids will take after! Both my daughter and son have different dad's...but both my kids look like SUPER alike, very, very pale, dark hair, dark large eyes, super skinny. It's kind of funny, I'm surprised people don't ask if they are adopted. =P


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Irish, Irish, with some *yawn* Irish thrown in.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Lol that's epic. One of the fun things about interracial relationships, you never know who you're kids will take after! Both my daughter and son have different dad's...but both my kids look like SUPER alike, very, very pale, dark hair, dark large eyes, super skinny. It's kind of funny, I'm surprised people don't ask if they are adopted. =P


Haha that's funny. When I'm with only my mom or my dad sometimes people will ask me if I'm adopted since I don't really look like either. My baby nephew has pale skin with a curly fro. People think he's Jewish. :lol:


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Surely I'm not the only Latina here?
> 
> I'm Puerto Rican.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
 Hey DancingArabian...you're not alone. I too am Puerto Rican! Whoop whoop! 

Love seeing all the mixes around here. Would love to dig into my geneology. I know close to nothing of my relatives.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Very Danish and Austrian on the maternal side, and very Native American (Blackfoot from N Dakota- my grandfather's great grandmother was 100% pure) on the paternal side. I have light blue eyes and light hair, so I think I have more of the genes from the maternal side in that regard - I do love snow, and I do love wildlife and nature, so all the genes have worked together well I think!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a full european mutt. I think its interesting, but in truth it doesn't really matter to me. German, English, Irish and some Native American....and a whole bunch of other things I don't know.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm... Let's see if I can remember..

Irish
German
Norwegian
Finnish
Dutch
English
Scottish
Cherokee 
I can't remember anything else... We had relatives come over to the US on the Mayflower, another relative who had a plantation in the south, my great grandpa was three quarters Cherokee, a different relative (like 4 greats back grandpa) who was the one who got the trains fumigated for scarlet fever, after losing three daughters to it in one night. Other relatives own the Holter Farm in Minnesota. 
I just happen to have a sister and my two grandmas who are very interested in the family background. 

Other than that, I was born in MT (in the rockies), and my family moved to SK when I was almost 10. Drastic culture change! LOL!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Lets see.
Arab(i even know the tribe)
Afghani
Indian
Pakistani.
Dads side is: part arab part paki. looks more paki.
Moms side: part afghani part paki.
My grandmother and grandfather from my mothers side both had afghani in there roots. My dad, his grandmother knew all the names to the original tribe they came from. My grandmother is part indian. I don't look anything like my parents. For now i just consider my self pakistani and American since i was born here and have lived here all my life. Gosh, i am a weird mix.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm 50% Irish and 50% German all of my moms family is straight from Ireland and all of my dads is from Germany =P I actually have a very interesting story about the Irish side of my family...they were thieves in Ireland and the country didn't want to deal with them anymore so they threw them on a boat and shipped them to America :lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Mom just did one of those DNA things for tracing the family roots. Came back mostly of European descent which was a shock. Thought I was more of a mutt than that.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I grew up believing I was the following:

Swedish
Norwegian
Scotch 
Irish
English
Dutch
and a bit of French

My grandmother was an orphan, however, and we just found out last year that her father was African-American. We think her mother was Italian. Still trying to do a bit of research on that. So, I may never know the extent of my varied heritage.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

English, Scottish, Irish, German, Norwegian, Jewish, and a little bit of both Spanish and Native American according to family lore. Our family has been over here since the beginning so we've had quite a bit of time to mix up our bloodlines! :lol:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

German as far back as all of the U.S. records go. We have found some family records from Germany, but not many. 

So, boring old German as far as the eye can see.


----------

